# B7100HST 4WD



## lazejoe (Jan 2, 2022)

Will the Hydrostat transmission on a 2WD fit a 4WD B-7100? Thanks laejoe


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't believe so. Could be wrong, been wrong before.


----------

